# Army.ca banned, Milnet.ca okay.



## Pieman (1 Feb 2013)

Hello,

When I go to www.army.ca I cannot log into or view the forum. Message comes up and says that server or guest account may be banned. (I don't think that would be the case here)

I can log into milnet.ca with no issues

Is there a phasing out of the army.ca domain? Or am I encountering a glitch?

Thanks.


----------



## dangerboy (1 Feb 2013)

I am thinking a type of glitch.  I am using www.army.ca with no problems.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (1 Feb 2013)

I always access my account through army.ca...


----------



## Pieman (1 Feb 2013)

> I am using www.army.ca with no problems.



How odd. Not sure what issue could be then.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Feb 2013)

The IP is coming in as banned and I don't know why..........because, as far as I know, if it was it would cover all the incarnations of this website.
A job for Mike tomorrow.


----------



## McG (2 Feb 2013)

I suspect gremlins.
When was the last time you were able to log in on the Army.ca site?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Feb 2013)

Bruce is right, all sites should react the same as they are all just different front-ends to the same system. However a caching server may have stored the ban page for someone on army.ca, asymmetrical routes or some other oddity may be at play. At any rate, it should be fixed up now.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Feb 2013)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Bruce is right,



Post that part again,...I don't get to read it often....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Feb 2013)

How about this: *Bruce is right, about a potentially complex technical issue.*


----------



## GAP (2 Feb 2013)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> How about this: *Bruce is right, about a potentially complex (unproven as yet) technical issue.*


----------



## navymich (2 Feb 2013)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> How about this: *Bruce is right, about a potentially complex technical issue.*



Bruce and issue together.  Isn't that what we are most used to seeing?


----------



## Pieman (2 Feb 2013)

All seems to be working fine again on my end. Thanks Bruce!


----------



## Journeyman (2 Feb 2013)

Pieman said:
			
		

> All seems to be working fine again on my end. Thanks Bruce!


Mike does the work; Bruce gets the credit.  Yes folks, Bruce is a staff officer.   ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (2 Feb 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Mike does the work; Bruce gets the credit.  Yes folks, Bruce is a staff officer.   ;D



Ouch! ;D


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Feb 2013)

If Bruce was real staff officer matertial, he would have blamed Mike first and then added to no one and everyone in particular that he directed him to fix it right now. No, Bruce failed staff weenie test one, so there may be hope for him yet.


----------

